# Is a Spot Tracker Subscription Necessary?



## Shooter McGavin (Feb 14, 2007)

Howdy,

I'm considering purchasing a Spot tracker, versus renting one for each and every event I ride that necessitates usage of a Spot tracker. 

My question is whether or not I need the $149 a year subscription when I will only be using it during bikepack-related events, which require their own activation form and fee for Trackleaders activation.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

I'll post this in another relevant forum; I figured the expedition-types would have some insight with this.

Thank you in advance,

Jon Cal


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

The spot device is useless without the subscription.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

klord1 said:


> The spot device is useless without the subscription.


Is the subscription required for the emergency use? Mind you if that was the only use better off with a PLB


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Personally I would go with Delorme. They are pricey though and not for everybody. I pay $50.00 a month for a plan that gives me unlimited texting which is very nice when out of cell range. It lets my wife know right where I am at when out riding. YMMV.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Spot won't receive messages and you can only send pre-made messages, can't make any while you are out there. I have a Spot which I'll keep. I just got a Delorme because I need some 2 way communication out there. I'll take both, can't hurt to have a back-up.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Mark_BC said:


> Spot won't receive messages and you can only send pre-made messages, can't make any while you are out there. I have a Spot which I'll keep. I just got a Delorme because I need some 2 way communication out there. I'll take both, can't hurt to have a back-up.


But for both you pay subscription? Monthly or annually ... I believe John is asking is it OK to have SPOT but not to pay monthly fee. Is it going to work ... Is that right John?


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I checked and you do need to have a 12 month contract with Spot. I don't see why you couldn't rent one from someone who already has a 12 month plan in place.

Also, what I said before isn't entirely correct since the new Spot devices can allow you to type and send messages, you just can't receive unless you get a sat phone which is expensive.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Delorme allows you to cancel after a month. Good to have the competition now between the two, that will drive better service, devices and prices.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark_BC said:


> I'll take both, can't hurt to have a back-up.


I wouldn't want to carry excess duplicate gear. Get something you trust and use it.

If you take the back up/emergency/it can't hurt to have more stuff thought process too far you end up moving so slowly and clumsily you are more likely to need the emergency gear. Chouinard made that point a long time ago in the world of mountaineering.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

vikb said:


> I wouldn't want to carry excess duplicate gear. Get something you trust and use it.
> 
> If you take the back up/emergency/it can't hurt to have more stuff thought process too far you end up moving so slowly and clumsily you are more likely to need the emergency gear. Chouinard made that point a long time ago in the world of mountaineering.


Oh yeah I'm always trying to whittle down gear but I need to call for a plane to pick me up and sometimes they have spotty coverage in the mountains so I want to have both just in case, otherwise I'll be stuck out there.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark_BC said:


> Oh yeah I'm always trying to whittle down gear but I need to call for a plane to pick me up and sometimes they have spotty coverage in the mountains so I want to have both just in case, otherwise I'll be stuck out there.


You've had comms problems with your InReach? Their use of the Iridium satellite network makes them pretty robust regardless of terrain.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Spotty Spot coverage. Just got the InReach so I'm not giving up the Spot yet.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark_BC said:


> Spotty Spot coverage. Just got the InReach so I'm not giving up the Spot yet.


Look into how the InReach works. You won't have the same issues as with the SPOT.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the spot is pretty much a brick without the subscription.
I have had one for a few years now but the $150 per year subscription plus their stupid $10 fee got me thinking about the real value and necessity of the system.

For bikepacking events that require a tracker I think i would just as soon rent a unit from Trackleaders.

For me it is something I hardly was ever take on local rides and I was trying to get my wife to take it with her when she is out riding alone but as good as most intentions are, it just didn't happen. One more thing to remember and to forget!

Right now I downloaded a free app for our smartphones called Life360. We tried it out and it seems to work pretty good. The nice thing is that we always take a phone with us so we don't have to worry about who gets the spot and making sure it has batteries and powering it up etc. 

I don't know if you need a cell signal for the sending unit for it to work or just a gps signal? I tried doing an internet search but couldn't find anything definitive. Anyone know?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

richwolf said:


> I don't know if you need a cell signal for the sending unit for it to work or just a gps signal? I tried doing an internet search but couldn't find anything definitive. Anyone know?


Without a cell signal that app can't send any data so it would be useless for a SOS. The GPS in a phone is a receive only device. It has no way to talk back to a satellite.

The InReach and SPOT are really useful for emergencies where cell service doesn't exist.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

vikb said:


> Without a cell signal that app can't send any data so it would be useless for a SOS. The GPS in a phone is a receive only device. It has no way to talk back to a satellite.
> 
> The InReach and SPOT are really useful for emergencies where cell service doesn't exist.


That makes sense. I like the phone app given that I no longer want to pay the spot subscription fee and mess with the spot itself.
I guess that is the price one pays for not having a dedicated unit but given how pervasive cell service is now and how coverage is getting better all the time, the app still is very useful. It might be like a text vs. a phone call where even marginal service often gets a text out where as you probably couldn't make a call.
What I like about the app is it is easy to just open it up and have your position and your "circle" of friends positions come up almost immediately. From my research it looks like they redid the app to keep the power drain down.


----------



## Shooter McGavin (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes,

"Spot" on.


----------



## Shooter McGavin (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and insight. It's one thing to purchase equipment/technology for the sake of safety; something else to become dependent on the teat year-round. 

Renting seems the better option.

Off topic: Rich- are you running a fall version of the Julian Bikepack?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Shooter McGavin said:


> Thanks to everyone for the feedback and insight. It's one thing to purchase equipment/technology for the sake of safety; something else to become dependent on the teat year-round.
> 
> Renting seems the better option.
> 
> Off topic: Rich- are you running a fall version of the Julian Bikepack?


Yes,
Most up to date info on our facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1618140971756406/


----------

